# Simple Exterior House Shutters



## retroweld (May 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I made some shutters for the front of my house and I made a video to show how easy it is to make them. Anyone can make these DIY shutters for themselves. 

At first I was looking to buy some but could not find the ones I wanted. I was looking for shutters that were thick and beefy. I wanted them to make a strong statement. In addition, the ones that I found for sale online were waaaay over priced. The prices started at $400 for a pair. The wood in this project cost me $103 at Lowes. This was enough for one window (2 shutters). 

The video is on my YouTube channel called Retroweld. You can search for my channel there or go to www.retroweld.com

I hope this video helps someone if they are looking to build their own (DIY) shutters. Let me know if anyone has any questions and I'll do my best to answer them. 

Thanks
Douglas

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9npjvt9o7M[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (May 14, 2015)

You forgot to mention the $2000  you spent on tools. Best you learn more about that big router and proper use before you really hurt yourself.


----------



## retroweld (May 18, 2015)

nealtw said:


> You forgot to mention the $2000 you spent on tools. Best you learn more about that big router and proper use before you really hurt yourself.


 
Thankfully you don't need expensive tools to make these shutters. Point well taken.  Thanks for the advise.


----------

